# Introducing The Nitto NT05"R" Drag Radial



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*NITTO TIRE RELEASES ALL-NEW DRAG-SPECIFIC RADIAL: NT05R*​
*Cypress, Calif., October 26, 2009 *– *Nitto Tire* announces the release of its all-new D.O.T.-compliant competition drag radial, the NT05R™. The NT05R is Nitto’s most aggressive drag radial designed for competition use. Nitto will officially debut the tire at this year’s SEMA show, held at the Las Vegas Convention Center from November 3 to 6, 2009. Visit Nitto at booth #46115 to see the tire. The NT05R will be available for purchase in the first quarter of 2010. Nitto’s top priority during the development of the tire was to maximize traction. To achieve this, Nitto engineered an all-new specialized race compound and a large contact patch. The dual-purpose sidewall construction is enhanced for traction during launch as well as straight-line stability at the top-end. This improves consistency and controllability throughout the entire pass. The NT05 will be available in popular 17- to 20-inch rim diameters designed for high-performance drag racing vehicles. Included in the size lineup is a P345/30R19, which is the world’s first 19-inch drag radial. Sizes will be released throughout 2010.

*Coming Soon*









*LL *Indicates Light Load. Technical Information subject to change without notice.​

The new NT05R Drag Radial will not be phasing out the current NT555R Drag Radial. For those of you considering a street legal drag set up, the new NT05R Drag Radial will complement the recently released *NT05* very well. As of right now, there is no actual release dates so pricing is yet to be determined. As more information becomes available we will post up. Let us know your thoughts.

-Matt


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*NITTO NT05R*
UTQG: 00 B, B (All Sizes)

Click here for: *Sizes, Specs, and Pricing on the Nitto NT05R*

The all-new NT05R is a D.O.T.-compliant competition drag radial designed for serious drag racing enthusiasts. The dual-purpose sidewall construction and the all-new specialized race compound enhance traction during launch and deliver stability at the top-end. This results in improved* consistency and controllability from the tire. The NT05R Will get you off the line quickly and down the track with confidence and speed.

The new NT05R Drag Radial will not phaise out the current NT555R Drag Radial. For those of you considering a street legal drag set up, the new NT05R Drag Radial will complement the recently released *NT05* very well. 


*TECHNOLOGY*

- New drag-specific compound specifically engineered for maximum traction at the starting line

- Large center tread block provides excellent dry traction and continuous contact patch

- Sidewall construction with high-modulus bead filler and large shoulder blocks increase straight-line stability




























*CURRENT SIZES*









*LL *Indicates Light Load. Technical Information subject to change without notice. P345/30R19 scheduled for release March 2010.

If you are running the NT05R, post your review here along with a picture or two - we (as well as Nitto) would love to read them.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

*REVIEWS*

Nitto NT05 Drag Radical Vs. ET Street Radical II Tires - Drag Radial Shootout!

Customer Reviews​


----------

